# لمن يرغب بالاستيراد من الصين...



## عرب الصين (20 مارس 2011)

[FONT=&quot]للاستيراد من الصين...[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]افضل الخدمات التجارية تجدها معنا عند زيارتك الى الصين[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]كل ما تبحث عنه تجده في اكبرأ سواق ومصانع اسيا و بأفضل الخدمات وافضل الاسعار[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]نوفر لك الوقت والجهد وعناء البحث بتوفير المصانع الخاصة والجودة العالية والتي تبحث عنها من خلال خبرتنا في الاسواق الصينية[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]خدماتنا:[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]توفير السكن والاقامة بأفضل الفنادق القريبة من الأسواق والمطاعم الاسلامية[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]مرافقتكم في السوق الصيني مع مترجم عربي[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]البحث عن افضل العروض وافضل جودة وافضل خامات[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]البدء بأخذ عينات قبل البدء بالتصنيع او شراء الطلب الجاهز مباشرة حسب الرغبة[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]التفاوض والحصول على افضل الاسعار[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]استلامنا للطلبية وفحصها ومطابقتها مع العينات لحماية الزبون من اي تلاعب [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]شحن البضائع جوا اوبحرا ومتابعتها وتأمين كافة البوالص والاوراق اللازمة لتخليصها[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]كل ما تبحث عنه من العاب هدايا ملابس احذية معدات صناعية الات دقيقة .... تجده هنا [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]لا تتردد بالاتصال بنا فنحن بالخدمة[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]للمراسلة عبر الايميل[/FONT]​ [email protected]​ [FONT=&quot]او الاتصال على الرقم التالي[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]008618606887111[/FONT]​


----------

